# IN WIN DUKE (IN WIN D-Frame 2.0 custom build) by SimpleModz



## alexciobanu (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi guys,

Alex here back with another build log! I think it's been a while since I've been on the forums now, a lot of stuff has been happening!

I'm very happy however to bring you guys another build log with the very exclusive IN WIN D-Frame 2.0 NVIDIA Edition chassis! I am super excited to be working on this build as I find this chassis absolutely stunning! I'm not sure if there are many NVIDIA edition versions of this case around at the moment, I definitely know that this is the only one in Australia which makes it a huge privilege so I hope I can do it justice with a nice build in it!

The mods are not gonna be anything too crazy as I really don't want to change much on such a stunning case nor do I want to paint or drill into it! I will be creating some custom panels from acrylic and adding some nice vinyl effects as people that follow my work have come to expect from my builds!

I'm calling this one IN WIN DUKE, simply because the frame resembles the inner chassis of a Ducati motorcycle so nice and easy with the name there!

It's an honour again to be able to do this and have the opportunity to work with such amazing companies. The sponsors on this build are IN WIN, NVIDIA, ASUS, Western Digital, AVEXIR, Bitspower, CableMod and for the first time ever for one of my builds, INTEL, with a very unexpected package as you will from the specs below!

You can find more information about the respective vendors in the links below and follow their channels if you wish:

Intel - https://www.facebook.com/intelaustralia
NVIDIA - https://www.facebook.com/NvidiaANZ
ASUS - https://www.facebook.com/asusaustralia
IN WIN - https://www.facebook.com/INWINANZ
Western Digital - https://www.facebook.com/WDAustralia
AVEXIR - https://www.facebook.com/AVEXIR
Bitspower - https://www.facebook.com/Bitspower
CableMod - https://www.facebook.com/CableMod

Hope you guys enjoy this one!

SPECS:

Case – IN WIN D-Frame 2.0 NVIDIA Edition
Motherboard – ASUS X99 Deluxe II
CPU – Intel Core i7 6950X
Memory – 8 x 4GB AVEXIR Core White & Green LED DDR4
GPU – 2x NVIDIA GTX 1080 Founders Edition
SLI - NVIDIA 3-Slot High Bandwidth Bridge
SSD – 120GB AVEXIR S100 Green LED
HDD - 4TB Western Digital Red Pro
PSU – In Win S-III 1065W

Cables & LEDs - CableMod

Radiators – 360mm Bitspower Leviathan Extreme, 2 x 120mm Bitspower Leviathan Slim
Fans – 5 x In Win Aurora 120mm fans
Pump – Bitspower DDC Plus with Bitspower Premium DDC Mod Top
Reservoir – 2 x Bitspower Hexagon Reservoirs
Fittings – Various Bitspower Black Sparkle Fittings
Tubing – Bitspower Crystal Link 16mm PETG
CPU/MB Block – Bitspower AIX99D Full Cover Water Block

And without any further delays, here's a good look at the case and fans that arrived from IN WIN!







































































Thanks for checking it out guys and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

Welcome back 

Just some quick photos of the gorgeous ASUS X99 Deluxe 2 motherboard which will house the 6950X monster!

I really love the redesign of this motherboard. Reinforced PCI-E slots, M.2 support and some nice RGB LED additions.











I'll have to remove that pink sticker 
















That's pretty much it, nice and quick for this one! I'll keep the pics and hardware pr0n going hehe

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here are some quick photos of the Bitspower hardware I am using in this build. You will find some very interesting looking reservoirs 














































For the radiators I've chosen 2 x 120mm instead of 1 x 240mm because I just want to make a feature out of them in the front of the case. Might look more interesting with a tube running between them than with just a single 240mm 

Thanks for checking it out and stay tune for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have the full cover water block from Bitspower mounted to the ASUS X99 Deluxe II motherboard and the interesting thing about this is that the full cover block was designed for the first generation ASUS X99 Deluxe however still perfectly fits on the Deluxe II 

This is definitely a great thing to know that the PCB design hasn't changed!

Check out the pics below, the full cover water block definitely looks awesome!
























































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here are some pr0n shots of the gorgeous NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition graphics cards! I know you may have seen these before but I absolutely love the look of the cards. I always liked the reference design however when they release the new Founders Edition with the 10 series I just feel in love. I love them so much I am leaving them air cooled at the start in the build before I water cool them.

Check them out!









































3


























Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

Just thought to add the motherboards and memory into the mix!

I think it's a very nice looking combo! What do you guys think?









































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 12, 2016)

Getting hardware in the case 











What do you guys think?


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

I did an overview video on the case which give you a good look at it's features and design and I also talk a bit about what inspired the IN WIN D-Frame chassis 

Hope you guys enjoy! If you like my content please like the video and subscribe. Also if you check out the channel you will see further content on the build which I already released since the build log is a bit behind as the build had to be finished for a PAX Australia display.

Check out the video below:










Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

Following up from my case overview video yesterday I want to share some further photos of the build as well as another progress video!

Hope you guys enjoy it!
















































































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey guys,

Here's a closer look at the acrylic plates I made and also the build loop plan 

And yes I know the cable routing holes are not perfect however the vinyl will cover that and cables as well. Unfortunately at this point I was running out of time for PAX AUS.



























































































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have another update for you and looking at wrapping up this build log soon. I was meant to keep posting an update every day in order to get it up to date with the status of the build at the moment but things always keep getting in the way. I'm super busy leading up to Christmas at the moment, trying to wrap everything up.

Anyways, here we go! This update will include most of the vinyl work that I've done to add details to the build.

Firstly, the PSU. I added an NVIDIA claw logo on the side where it lights up and also due to the way the PSU sits in the case, I added white vinyl to it so that the In Win D-Frame writing stands out more once the PSU is in. Check it out in the pics.





















I didn't want to remove the label completely as I like the PSU information that is seen just above the D-Frame logo, I think it suits the build nicely this way.

I then added the abstract design to the acrylic panels of which I talk more about in an upcoming video for where I got the inspiration from. But let me know what you guys think of the design. This is also carried forward on other components too.





















Intel logo on the CPU block, I think it suits it nicely plus it's good to have on for events.











Another shot of the PSU! I just love the way the white vinyl brings out the D-Frame logo on the PSU mount.






Furthermore I had these WD HDDs laying around from another build. Some of you may have seen it, my IN WIN LUX build. Anyways, I changed the gold vinyl to white in order to suit this build.











And here it is mounted in











The same design from the acrylic panels on the case was carried on to the side of the 360mm radiator but this time white on black instead of black on white. This will give a nice contrast in the build.





















Even thought these fans will not be seen I still like to add vinyl to them. So I alternate between NVIDIA and In Win logo.































Thanks for checking it out guys!

Stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm back with another update, as promised I am trying my best to wrap up this build log soon and get it to the status of the build at the moment.

Here are some shots of the 6950X CPU in all its glory! I think it deserves a few photos of it's own. This is the first X edition CPU I ever received and it's a great honour to get to use this CPU. Before receiving it I wasn't aware that I was getting an X edition and I honestly couldn't believe it when it arrived. I still barely can! I was staring at the CPU for a few days after it arrived hahaha as I just couldn't believe it.

Anyways, here it is!











Furthermore, here are the progress shots for the work I did on the back panel of the case. I cut a piece of acrylic that is mounted using some longer CPU stand-off screws in order to cover the cables and clean things up a bit.




































I also added vinyl in the same style on the back panel too!
















Hope you guys like it!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here it is! The build is nearly done at this point! I shot this just before filling the build up and sending it to PAX.

I also did a video talking a bit about the design and things I did as well as showing how I assemble most of it.

Hope you guys enjoy it!
















































































I will have some more pics plus the coverage from PAX AU. The build is back home now but I've yet to take final pics and video of it as I ran into some issues with the fan LEDs that I am hoping to fix.

Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more! 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey guys!

Just thought you might want to see more around the back of the case, how the cables were routed and how the cover panel cleans things us really nicely.





















In Win Aurora controller stuck to the back.



















































Thanks for checking it out! I'll have the PAX content up next and final pics and video I only just shot the other day. I'll need to put it all together and then I can share it with you guys.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey guys!

Here are the PAX AU photos of the build and also a video I did of some of my other case mods at PAX as well as other cool builds from Aussie modders!

PAX AU video - 









































































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey guys!

Here are the final photos! Hope you enjoy!

Video coming very soon as well.







































































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

The final showcase video is here.

Hope you guys like it! It was a bit tricky finding a suitable song so I went with something a bit different and had a play with it 










Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------

